
Show HN: Olauncher – minimalistic, free and open source launcher app for Android - tanujnotes
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.olauncher
======
tanujnotes
OP here. I have been wasting too much time on my phone during this pandemic. I
had to delete my most used social media accounts permanently to fix this.
While that was helpful, it wasn't enough. I wanted to bring down my smartphone
usage even further and that's when I stumbled upon minimalistic launchers for
Android. Used them, loved them and decided to make one myself and open source
it. Well, today's the day.

Presenting Olauncher! A minimalistic, free and open-source launcher app for
Android. Now available at Play Store and Github. I hope you find it useful.

Play Store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.olauncher](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.olauncher)

Github:
[https://github.com/tanujnotes/Olauncher](https://github.com/tanujnotes/Olauncher)

